# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Pointman Tactical Robot, Applied Research Associates, Inc., Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Applied Research Associates, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Pointman Tactical Robot Capabilities

Published on Oct 15, 2012




> Pointman is a compact and fast deploying tactical robot that keeps the operator at a safe standoff distance while providing video surveillance of multi-story structures, facility perimeters, and vehicles in first responder, SWAT and military settings.
> Pointman provides daylight and lowlight video in a robust and highly mobile platform. The robot moves quickly over level terrain and negotiates obstacles and climb stairs. The camera boom assembly lies flat allowing Pointman to conduct inspections under vehicles including automobiles, commercial vehicles, and aircraft.
> 
> Common uses
> • High risk warrants
> • Standoffs and/or barricaded suspect
> • Under vehicle inspections
> • Delivery system (cell phone, food, etc)
> • Inspection of contaminated zones
> • Lessen danger to team in all situations

----------

